# Mens health - the NCT for men -



## readysteadygo (18 Dec 2006)

I've heard about the NCT promotion for men, i.e. male health check, and decided to get it done. So along I went to my GP and asked for a this checkup (as instructed by the promotion)- he just stared at me blankly and asked what I wanted checked. Not being a medical person I just mentioned something about blood test, general check, cancer check.
Anyway, he just took a blood sample, blook presure check, listened to my heart - said I was grand and charged me 50 euro. 
Now, maybe I am missing the message here but should GP's not have a standard checkup checklist? I am not a medical person and I cannot afford to spend 1000euro for a checkup in the Mater Private or some other private hospital. I've check with friends who have also gone and asked for this checkup - the majority have had to have the same experience as me with their GP.
Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

billygruff said:


> I've heard about the NCT promotion for men, i.e. male health check


Where did you hear about it? For what it's worth (possibly nothing) I never heard anything about this myself.


> Anyway, he just took a blood sample, blook presure check, listened to my heart - said I was grand and charged me 50 euro.
> Now, maybe I am missing the message here but should GP's not have a standard checkup checklist?


 In the absence of any specific symptoms, problems or (e.g. lifestyle or hereditary) risk factors that sounds like a pretty thorough check to me.


----------



## Murt10 (18 Dec 2006)

Would it be this?

[broken link removed]

Had it done a couple of years ago. Expensive, but nowhere near E1,000. Ring them up for a price.

Typically for preventive medicine, waste of money if there is nothing wrong, but if there is......


Murt


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Dec 2006)

There's a big, childish, cartoon-filled brochure for it sitting in lots of GPs' surgeries at the moment, and they were lying around cluttering up the coffee-making area in the smokers' section in work all last week...


----------



## Guest127 (19 Dec 2006)

am I alone (probably not) in thinking  you have to tell your doctor what's wrong with you? and when you do he confirms it, writes a prescription and away you go. Thank God I dont need to  go near doctors very often, last time was in 2002 and that was pretty obvious ( in more ways than one) - hernia repair required. aside from making an appointment with the consultant and later removing the stitches he never for one minute took blood pressure etc.   yet we are all informed that over 50 we should get certain check-ups done if not regularly at least now and again. I suppose he would have liked another visit for before  actually doing any such checkup.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> am I alone (probably not) in thinking  you have to tell your doctor what's wrong with you? and when you do he confirms it, writes a prescription and away you go.


Not my experience. I explain my symptoms to my _GP _and he makes a diagnosis based on the symptoms and, if necessary, further examination/investigation. And he doesn't always prescribe anything. Seems reasonable to me. Most recently I had a problem with severe inflammation of the elbow. He reckoned that it was olecranon bursitis (due to work related _RSI_) and did prescribe an anti-inflammatory but also did a physical examination and blood tests to rule out some other possibilities (rheumatism, gout etc.).


----------



## ACA (19 Dec 2006)

Chloesterol and prostate check should be in there somewhere surely?


----------



## Square Mile (19 Dec 2006)

Hello All

I had a full medical done two months ago at a clinic in town.  It was €150 for the full check up over two consultations.  This included ECG, blood tests, blood pressure, cholesterol (spelling) check, prostate check, BMI and general fitness / well being check.

I was extremely pleased with the thoroughness of the procedure and would highly recommend it.  I asked the doctor whether I should have the same check every year. He said that it was not necessary for me at the moment, and that a two to three year gap between checks would be sufficient.

PM me if you would like further details.

SM


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

ACA said:


> Chloesterol and prostate check should be in there somewhere surely?


You mean in my examination? Well, for what it's worth, the blood test included an indicative (no fasting beforehand so not precise) cholestrol check. I guess he didn't check the prostate because (a) I may not fall into the risk category at this stage and (b) it wasn't necessary to check my prostate in order to get to the bottom (no pun intended) if my elbow problem.


----------



## pat127 (19 Dec 2006)

Square Mile said:


> Hello All
> 
> I had a full medical done two months ago at a clinic in town. It was €150 for the full check up over two consultations. This included ECG, blood tests, blood pressure, cholesterol (spelling) check, prostate check, BMI and general fitness / well being check.
> 
> ...


 
You are not set-up to receive PMs, SM. Could you PM me with the name of the clinic? The last such check I had cost over E600!

Many Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

The _PM _mechanism is temporarily disabled due to system issues.


----------



## CMCR (19 Dec 2006)

I think the Male Health NCT referred to above may have something to do with the Irish Cancer Society's annual [broken link removed].  

This campaign takes place each year around 6 November and aims to highlight information around [broken link removed]  The section on [broken link removed].


----------



## Megan (19 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> You mean in my examination? Well, for what it's worth, the blood test included an indicative (no fasting beforehand so not precise) cholestrol check. I guess he didn't check the prostate because (a) I may not fall into the risk category at this stage and (b) it wasn't necessary to check my prostate in order to get to the bottom (no pun intended) if my elbow problem.


How do you know he didnt have a check done on the blood for your PSA (prostate). a friend of mine went to the nurse in his local GPs to have a cholestrol check done and she asked him if he wanted any other tests done on the blood like prostate and as it happens he has prostate cancer. Very early stages -  but had the nurse not ask it would have being some time before he would have ever thought of having a prostate test done.
He has had his treatment and his fine T.G.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (19 Dec 2006)

1 point re prostate checks.A well known blood test is the PSA(prostate specific antigen),initally poularised by Arnold Palmer in the US.
It is quite misleading to "rely" on the PSA result.Far more important are clinical symptoms eg getting up at night to go to the toilet etc & arectal exam where the doctor sticks his/her finger into your back passage to see how hard the prostate feels.
PSA's usefulness is in monitoring response to treatment.PSA has a relatively low sensitivity & specificity,so can be quite misleading.


----------



## Megan (20 Dec 2006)

JohnnyBoy said:


> 1 point re prostate checks.A well known blood test is the PSA(prostate specific antigen),initally poularised by Arnold Palmer in the US.
> It is quite misleading to "rely" on the PSA result.Far more important are clinical symptoms eg getting up at night to go to the toilet etc & arectal exam where the doctor sticks his/her finger into your back passage to see how hard the prostate feels.
> PSA's usefulness is in monitoring response to treatment.PSA has a relatively low sensitivity & specificity,so can be quite misleading.


 
I know there are questions re: PSA blood test. The man I posted about in my post had no symptoms what so ever but he still had prostrate cancer. He is finished his treatment and still never had any of the symptoms you refer to. So again my point is if he hadn't the PSA done he could have gone for another 12 months before he would have got the symptons you talk about.


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

the problem as a man WE thinks we are immortal and doesn't want TO see a doctor unless something serious happened... obviously a macho attitude.

aged 40 onwards a chekc up (NCT) should only do us good


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

Me is agree.


----------



## babydays (20 Dec 2006)

Clubman  - When is the pm function going to be up and running again?
I'd be interested in getting the name of the clinic from Square Mile as well.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

I thought that it was working for _Frequent Posters_? I got a few _PMs _today but maybe that's because I'm a moderator/administrator?

*Update: *ah - I think the _PM _system works right now where both sender and receiver are _Frequent Posters_. Since _Square Mile _is not I presume that this is the problem?


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2006)

Square Mile said:


> Hello All
> 
> I had a full medical done two months ago at a clinic in town.
> 
> ...



Hi SM,

Arising from some problems with spam PM's the facility to send and recieve PM's is restricted to frequent posters. Perhaps you could post the details on the open fourm? If you have an interest in the clinic be sure to declare it.

Thanks,
aj


----------



## gnubbit (22 Dec 2006)

I'd be really keen to find out where SquareMile went too - you should get a referral fee!


----------



## TarfHead (22 Dec 2006)

This thread reminds me of a Dylan Moran line about self-examination for testicular cancer.

_"so I've to look for a lump in what is a bag of lumps ?"_


----------



## nelly (22 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> He reckoned that it was olecranon bursitis (due to work related _RSI_)



can i ask how your GP decided that your ailment was work related?


----------



## Square Mile (22 Dec 2006)

Hello All

Sorry about the PM issue.  

I went to the Mercer Clinic beside Break for the Border in Dublin (Near St Stephen's Green Centre).

I have no interest to declare in the place, but have been going there for years.

Maybe we can all meet up in the waiting area.

Happy Xmas

SM


----------



## pat127 (22 Dec 2006)

Square Mile said:


> Hello All
> 
> Sorry about the PM issue.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent SM! A very Happy Christmas to you too.


----------



## babydays (23 Dec 2006)

tks a lot Square Mile. 

Think I'll get the husband to go in the new year - although that will be a task as difficult as getting him into a clothes shop....


----------



## macnas (23 Dec 2006)

Hi Square Mile......how old  are you?


----------



## gnubbit (30 Dec 2006)

Thanks Square Mile, I've actually been there a few times and didn't know they did this.


----------



## gnubbit (2 Jan 2007)

Just in case anyone's interested, I found this [broken link removed] to the service Square Mile referred to.


----------



## Marathon Man (3 Sep 2007)

*Re: Mens health - the NCT for men - PHI Issues*

At the moment, GPs seem to be recommending 50 as the age at which to test for prostate cancer. 

I'm 54 and had my first test 18 months ago. It was higher than "normal" (4.3), so the test was repeated 6 months later - up to 4.9. 
I was referred to urologist who suggested another test in 6 months. This one up to 6.8, so he recommended a TRUS biopsy. I had this done three months ago. along with another PSA test on the day - down to 5.8. BTW, I have no symptoms of any prostate issue.

The biopsy showed "no evidence of cancer" in any of 10 cores - 8 in gland. 

As a result of this scare, I decided to review my life & PHI cover. My insurers have stuck a clause in the PHI cover:
"No benefit shall be payable if the circumstances giving rise to a claim for benefit are directly or indirectly attributable to any disease of the prostate"

I'm not happy with this. If anything is going to get me now, it'll almost certainly be something else. My broker says that I have no chance of having this rescinded and that all the insurers share this information, so I'm stuck with it. 

*Can anyone offer any advice as to what to do regarding this clause? I'm concerned about knock on effects.* 

I've been considering having a colonoscopy carried out - one of my parents died as a result of colon cancer and first degree relatives of these are recommended to have screening carried out. I'm afraid that if I do this, I'll have another clause added.

BTW, during my research while waiting for my biopsy, I found that, in the US, some are now recommending that the PSA test be carried out at age 40 and even 35 if there is a history of prostate issues in the family.

Even with my insurance issues, I would strongly recommended that every man, even witout symptoms, have a PSA test done. If nothing else, you will get a base level against which to gauge future levels. 

*Remember...what you don't know CAN kill you!  *


----------



## Slim (3 Sep 2007)

I am no expert but it seems like your insurers are penalising you for taking care of your health! Also, did they amend an existing policy ? That does not seem fair!

I was diagnosed at 31 with high blood pressure [runs in family]. Had no symptoms, just had to go for an employment medical. After a close relative died suddenly, I went to the WELL Clinic in Sandyford. Expensive but thorough(€400). Had a heart scan there too(+€250). THe usual tests, BP, Cholesterol, etc were supplemented by digital rectal exam[despite non indicating PSA test - he said they rely on the physical exam over the blood test] testicle exam, eyes, ears, stress and so on.

My own GP will do most of this for €40 if I ask him.

Slim


----------



## InfoSeeker (25 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know of anywhere in Cork where one can get a general list of health tests completed?


----------



## Dinarius (14 Oct 2007)

Just found this thread..........

Intending to go for a total overhaul very soon. I notice that someone went to the Mercer Clinic and was pleased with it. Has anyone else been? (Can't access their website right now for some reason.)

What about the Blackrock Clinic, the Beacon Clinic and the Mater Private? - all of which I believe offer these comphrehsive medicals too. Anyone been?

Of course, like all services, these are hugely subjective - perhaps even more so.

What should I be asking for outside of the obvious, if that isn't a stupid question? In terms of what they offer, are they all pretty much the same? 

An expert's view would be most welcome.

Please PM me if needs be.

Many thanks.

D.


----------

